# Lake Snowden



## SethHoop (Mar 22, 2017)

Anyone fish lake Snowden? Going Friday. Any tips or pointers are appreciated.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

What are you after?


----------



## SethHoop (Mar 22, 2017)

beaver said:


> What are you after?


Crappie/saugeye mostly. But anything that bites!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Hit the points for eyes, and go slow. I haven't fished it for eyes In a while, but I hear it's went down hill. I've never fished it specifically for crappie, but I've seen some nice ones pulled from there.


----------



## brianfoughty (Apr 28, 2016)

I caught this one last year while cat fishing Snowden


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Does anyone know if saugeye are still being stocked yearly at Snowden?


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I have fished this lake a lot growing up now living in Columbus I only fish it once or twice a year. I haven't caught an eye in it in a long time. There is a good number of bass and gills with a few crappie. The last time I was there I even caught a handful of perch. This lake used to be Hocking College Playground - Not sure if they are still messing with it or not.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

TheCream said:


> Does anyone know if saugeye are still being stocked yearly at Snowden?


By the boat ramp by the board they have the numbers of saugeyes over the years that the state has stocked in there. It has been stocked recently.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

There also used to be a good number of northerns in there but not sure if they are around any longer.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I've caught a lot of pickerel out of there, but never a northern.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Flathead76 said:


> By the boat ramp by the board they have the numbers of saugeyes over the years that the state has stocked in there. It has been stocked recently.


That explains why I would never see it. As a kayak fisherman, I never go to the boat ramp. Thanks!


----------



## brianfoughty (Apr 28, 2016)

Had a good trip to Snowden after work this afternoon. Didn't catch a large quantity of crappie but I did catch quality 2-14" the smallest measuring 11" I wash fishing in 12 ft of water and the crappie were suspended at 5 ft. Water temperature on my fish finder was saying 55 degrees.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Great job man.


----------



## crappietime (Sep 20, 2014)

We used to fish snowden back in the late 80's early 90's. crappie fishing was good using slip bobbers and minnows fished about 12 feet deep.


----------



## brianfoughty (Apr 28, 2016)

Went to Snowden yesterday. Caught a bunch of bluegill and short bass nothing real exciting. I caught a small bluegill that got hooked in the gills so I cut it in half for bait. Ended up landing a 22" channel cat within 5 minutes of casting it out! It was a fun fight on a 5'6" light action rod and 6lb braided line.







. Has me roaring and ready to load the boat with catfish!


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

I've caught bass, perch, bluegill, crappie, and cats at snowden. Although ive tried for a long time, have never caught a saugeye there; but have heard of others catching them. I have better luck with saugs at Lake Rupert.


----------



## brianfoughty (Apr 28, 2016)

Had a blast fishing Snowden last night with my wife and daughter. We ended up with only 2 keeper channel cats and a bunch of shorts. We did land a 36" shovel head. It was fun chasing it across the lake trying to catch it on our jug line







we took some photos and released it back into the lake


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Man that's awesome stuff there! Fantastic picture!!


----------

